# What is it with all the messy show Havs???



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just took my puppy to her 2nd show last week (did not go as well as the first, she was too nervous and expressed her anal glands!), but I got the same impression there as the first show - a lot of the Havs looked like they JUST rolled out of bed! I was completely shocked. I know the standard says they're supposed to look "natural", but come on, it doesn't say you don't have to brush the dog! Maybe it's the perfectionist in me, but I just thought it seemed out of place among so many beautifully groomed dogs. Since I'm a groomer and I hold myself to high standards, I was laughing inwardly thinking about how I so want to tell that handler, Just give me the dog already! Except there were multiple of those so that wouldn't work, I'd be totally overwhelmed. OK, I'm done now...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, that IS kind of weird... maybe some of the breeders that show or have shown will chime in and let us know if that messy bed head at shows is 'normal'? I can't imagine that it is...?
Also.. you said SHE expressed her anal glands!?? what!? how the heck did she do that!!? is that something that dogs CAN do?? sorry for my lack of knowledge on the subject!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Who was the Judge? There is one judge who will put up the messiest dog in the ring, and has even been known to scold someone for pulling out a brush. He Judged at the Garden one year. A big part of the game is knowing how to play the judges.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Always be careful when you post rants... you never know who was at that show. Like me.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have never noticed that at a show. I just notice all the cheating that goes on like flat Ironing and obvious hair trimming. The last show I attended a havanese club member complemented me on how much better my grooming looked maybe you are seeing novices like me who are still learning.  Thank godness Zoe has never had a accedent in the show ring. I think that would top off my nerves sorry that happened to you.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You should have seen Havanese back in 1996/1997. These guys have come a long way since then!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

All show dog grooming is very odd to me.  The poodles' pom-poms; corded puli, komondors & havs; and the ultimate messiest - the Old English sheepdog. Why do they pouf up the hair on its butt? so weird.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention the Atlanta Ga shows had very well groomed Havanese in the ring. As Tom said it may have been the judge..but people who show a lot, know the judges' preferences and when it is all said and done, you are paying your entry fee for that Judge's opinion...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I knew about the poodle pom-poms but the lowchen's.... EWWWW! Now the lion cut will always equal 'flea catcher' in my brain.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Way back in time, people didn't have wall-to-wall carpeting and they mostly didn't let animals in the house. My sister loved cats and they carpeted the whole house. Brother-in-law complained that if they left for a few days, they would need to run a dog through the house to catch the fleas. Thank goodness they finally invented something for fleas that really works besides flea powder or Sevin.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> wow, that IS kind of weird... maybe some of the breeders that show or have shown will chime in and let us know if that messy bed head at shows is 'normal'? I can't imagine that it is...?
> Also.. you said SHE expressed her anal glands!?? what!? how the heck did she do that!!? is that something that dogs CAN do?? sorry for my lack of knowledge on the subject!


I didn't get a chance to look around all that much because we left right after her class because of a snow storm, but of the havanese I saw, most looked lovely, and I think about 3 looked quite messy, like I had to do a double-take. Even my husband commented on it and he's not really into the dog showing thing.

Yes, I had her in her travel crate while setting up and she worked herself up in there so badly she expressed. It can happen if a dog is very excited or stressed. I had to just wipe her as best as I could with some wet paper towels from the bathroom. That probably had something to do with her embarrasing turn in the ring, she looked like she had never worn a leash or been placed on a table in her entire life. At her first show she walked fairly well, stood calmly on the table and didn't back away from the judge. I'm starting to think if she keeps on not liking shows, I might stop showing her. Even though she may be the prettiest dog there, it would be completely pointless because she would never win anything. Plus, I'd prefer not to put her through the stress if she doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> I didn't get a chance to look around all that much because we left right after her class because of a snow storm, but of the havanese I saw, most looked lovely, and I think about 3 looked quite messy, like I had to do a double-take. Even my husband commented on it and he's not really into the dog showing thing.
> 
> Yes, I had her in her travel crate while setting up and she worked herself up in there so badly she expressed. It can happen if a dog is very excited or stressed. I had to just wipe her as best as I could with some wet paper towels from the bathroom. That probably had something to do with her embarrasing turn in the ring, she looked like she had never worn a leash or been placed on a table in her entire life. At her first show she walked fairly well, stood calmly on the table and didn't back away from the judge. I'm starting to think if she keeps on not liking shows, I might stop showing her. Even though she may be the prettiest dog there, it would be completely pointless because she would never win anything. Plus, I'd prefer not to put her through the stress if she doesn't enjoy it.


 I would love to see a picture of her! I have been going threw a similar experience. It is a hard decision to just throw in the towel and give up. For me I have a Havanese who I consider to be "soft" she is a bit timid. She takes her time warming up to new people and or experiences. I think it is a combination of me not training her right and some just who she is. The competition is so strong that unless you have the perfect example of the breed you will have a really hard time finishing them. I have been enjoying the experience and have learned so much.


----------

